# 1 dose and side effects??



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

I just took 10 mg. of celexea yest. afternoon and woke up this morning w/ aweful D. Then stomach pain and burning. Is this a side effect from only 1 dose??Nauseus(spelling)too!


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi - I am wondering if the symptoms you had are ones that you normally have with IBS? 10mg is a very small dose..but everyone reacts differently to different drugs. Hopefully you have spoken with your doctor. Hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I went for 2doses and stopped. and I feel better! I don't think my body handles this type of med. I am afraid to try anything else. I am starting to feel better now, I am eating again and starting to do the things I used to enjoy. All my test results are back and as you know are all neg. So now I will stop w/ so much anxiety and just deal w/ it the best I can on my own. I think I will try some of the natural things. thanks for the rely. Lori


----------

